# Hotel in france



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

I 
I am driving from Dieppe to central Portugal in June can anyone recommend a stop over and route 
Thanks


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I've done the journey a few times, twice in the last six weeks, it all depends upon on how long you plan on taking and depends upon which route you are travelling, if you are using motorways etc

The last trip I travelled from Dieppe to Olaberria in northern Spain, in one stint. I was travelling on average at 60-70mph in a loaded van, using the sat/nav settings to avoid tolls throughout Europe.

I have stopped of at Emyet in France (in the Dordogne), which was a little pricey, though there are plenty of modern hotels throughout France in a similar vain to travelodge, cost is between 50-70 Euros.

Last year as it was in the warmer months I slept in the van or used a pop-up tent as required, there are so many variants and your question is so open I hope this is of some help.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

I have done this journey a few times in spring and autumn always with a sat nav set to avoid tolls but as it is summer when you come the roads may be busier. I use the following website to find hotels that are a bit like Travelodge.
Budget Hotels in France – Find a cheap or budget hotel in France


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

uniontomo said:


> I
> I am driving from Dieppe to central Portugal in June can anyone recommend a stop over and route
> Thanks


Is that inna ex-GPO diesel Sherpa at 75kph or an ole 928 at 180kph ? Drive till you are tied then find somewhere to doss, there's loads of places on your mobile interweb with SatNav directions and easy to book 30 minutes before you arrive there. Spanish motorways specialise in them, just try Salamanca for a stop over of several days.


----------

